# Videorekorder an PC/Videos aufnehmen



## TobGod (1. Februar 2005)

Hi, wir haben noch so alte Kindervideos rumliegen und meiner Mutter liegt da viel dran. Dann meinte Sie, ob ich die nicht aufn PC ziehen könnte, damit man sie digital hat und somit nicht mehr oder kaum noch kaputt gehen könnten. So nun wollte ich fragen, was ich alles brauche, um von so einer Videokasette im Videorekorder ein Video auf dem PC zu machen ? Habe mal ein bisschen bei Ebay geschaut und habe das hier gefunden: KLICK . So dazu erstmal eine Frage, und zwar, wie finde ich heraus, ob meine GraKa Video-in hat ? Video-out weiß ich, da sie schonmal an einem Fernseher dran war. Wenn man kein Video-in hat, müsste man sich also eine neue Grafikkarte(was bei einer X800XT garnicht in Frage kommt ) oder eine TV-Karte kaufen ? Dann müsste ich noch wohl wissen, mit welchem Programm das letztendlich realisierbar ist ? Hoffe auf viele Antworten und gute Tipps, MFG tobi


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2005)

Von Beiden Ideen, die Du aufführst, würde ich abraten.
1. Ne TV-Karte hat grundsätzlich nur n Antennenkabel-Eingang. Sonderausgaben mit nem
weiteren Video-Eingang, der keine besondere Auflösung haben dürfte..
2. Ne GraKa mit ViVo.. hmmm.. Wird (war früher so) nur von speziellen mitgelieferten Programmen
unterstützt. Und wie Du sagtest, Neu kaufen--> Voll blöd....

Vielleicht meinst Du auch ne Video-Karte. Nicht das Gleiche wie ne TV-Karte...
Wenns Preiswert sein soll, dann kauf Dir nen USB-Grabber für USB.
--> http://productsde.terratec.net/modu...e=article&sid=225&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0
--> http://www.pc-medow.de/USB_Video_Grabber_default138_150.html

Abhängig von Deinem Portemonaie.
50-100,- ? USB-Grabber
ca. 200,- ? Firewire mit AVDV-Konverter.

ähnliche Diskussionen gab es schon..
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials181929.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182634.html

mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (1. Februar 2005)

Oh das ist echt teuer nur um ein paar Videos auf den Rechner zu kriegen..Eine Alternative gibt es nicht !? Und so ein Teil für 62.50€ wär dann bestimmt auch nicht gerade das Optimale stimmts ? Gibts denn keine Methode, mit Software das analoge ins digitale umzuwandeln ?


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2005)

Was nützt Dir ne Software, wenn Du mit dem Signal noch nicht im Rechner bist ?

hast Du nen Freund, der ne DV-Video-Kamera hat ?
Hat seine Cam den Analog-In freigeschaltet ?
Wenn Beides Ja, dann ne FirewireKarte gekauft, für etwa 20-30Euronen. Dann die Kamera
angeschlossen und über diese Kamera als Wandler benutzt und in den Rechner überspielt.

zB --> VHS ---- S-Video/Cinch  ----> DV-Cam ----Firewire ----> Rechner --> Software

mfg chmee


----------



## Tobias K. (1. Februar 2005)

moin


Also aufjedenfall brauchst du ne TV-Karte (z.B. gebraucht sehr günstig zu bekommen).

Dann Videorecorder per normalen Antennenkabel an der TV-Karte anschliessen und am Videorecorder Testbild anschalten.

Jetzt mit nem entsprechenden Fernsehtool den Sender mit dem Testbild suchen (ist einfach, ist ja nur ein Sender).

Nun am Videorecorder auf Play drücken und beim Fernsehtool Aufnahmefunktion aktivieren.

Die Gesamtkosten sollten bei 10€ - 20€ liegen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## TobGod (1. Februar 2005)

Jo aber das soll ja scheiss Qualität sein..Also sie sollten schon so gut wie möglich auf den Rechner in der höchstmöglichen Auflösung..


----------



## Tobias K. (1. Februar 2005)

moin


Das ist falsch.
Meine Erfahrung ist das die Qualität etwa der Fernsehqualität entspricht.
Es kommt drauf an wie hoch die komprimierung eingestellt ist.

Alles ist natürlich abhängig davon wie gut die Videokasette noch ist.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## chmee (2. Februar 2005)

Letztlich stimme ich umbrasaxum zu, so funktioniert es auch...
VHS an sich hat eine bescheidene Quali und die Bildübertragung über das
normale Antennenkabel ist auch nicht besonders hochqualitativ, verglichen mit
Hi8,DV oder BetaSP.. "Aber das sind meine Ansprüche"..
Zum Archivieren reicht es allemal aus.

mfg chmee


----------



## okko84 (8. März 2005)

Mit welcher Software kann ich das jetzt aufnehmen.

Ich habe die TV Karte- meinen Videorekorder auch angeschlossen.
DER PC nimmt zwar auf aber kein Bild existiert.
Waoran kann das liegen und kann mir einer ne Seite nennen bzw. ne Software geben?


----------



## Tobias K. (8. März 2005)

moin


DScaler


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

